# Best way to apply Drylok?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I used to have a humongous brush for such things. I have also used a much thicker nap roller like 1" or even 1.5 inch which worked reasonably well. Either option is going to give your wrists and forearms a workout. Hope you have adequate ventilation! That stuff will get to you faster than you realize in a closed space.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Unfortunately Money, you have to brush the first coat on. It has to be worked into the pores, not laid on top like a roller would apply. The second coat can be rolled. Why don't you pay someone to do it? From UGL website:
​*APPLICATION*​*
*STIR THOROUGHLY BEFORE
AND DURING APPLICATION. DO
NOT THIN. Paint only when air and surface temperatures are 50°F or higher. Apply Latex Base DRYLOK
Masonry Waterproofer directly on bare masonry. For best waterproofing results, wait for a dry (rain-free) period before application. Apply first coat with DRYLOK BRUSH or good quality nylon bristle brush working the WATERPROOFER into the pores of the masonry - avoid excessive brushing (see COVERAGE). APPLY
TWO COATS. Allow to dry 3 hours between coats. The second coat may be applied by brush, roller or spray.
For information on spray application, write UGL and ask for Spray
Specification Sheet D-88.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a wide brush made for coating a roof. That way I can add a handle.


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> Unfortunately Money, you have to brush the first coat on. It has to be worked into the pores, not laid on top like a roller would apply. The second coat can be rolled. Why don't you pay someone to do it? From UGL website:
> ​*APPLICATION*​*
> *STIR THOROUGHLY BEFORE
> AND DURING APPLICATION. DO
> ...


Thats about the way I did it. Used a mason paint brush on the 1st coat and rolled the 2nd coat with the thickest nap roller I could find. Worked out great for me........

Except for the fumes that ended up coming in my respirator, making me damn sick.........and reliving dreams from my college days.........:laughing:


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I use Wooster Polar Bear roller covers to lay it on and then backbrush the first coat with at least a 4 inch brush to work it in. The Polar Bear alone does well on the second coat with minimal brushing.


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks all. Guess I'll look for a bigger brush!


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

The stiffer the brush the better, within reason. They recommend bristle but nylon works fine and if you do the work over a period of time is much easier to repeatedly clean.

I have waterproofed three large basements with Dryloc over years so I know it well. Yes you will develop thick wrists. Yes it is a bear. And yes doing it right takes time because it's one of those jobs where proper preparation is both crucial and time consuming. Sounds like you have a recently built basement so that part is probably pretty straightforward.

I have found the way to make it manageable is to just chalk off sections of the wall...say 6' wide, and do them over a period of time, like one section every evening. Get a paddle mixer for your drill to mix it in the bucket, and a stiff nylon brush which is easy to clean. It's much less mind and wrist numbing of you only have to do 30 minutes of it a day.


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

Where can I find the brushes you guys are talking about? The Depot doesn't seem to have anything in line with that, at least not in the paint dept.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

moneymgmt said:


> Where can I find the brushes you guys are talking about? The Depot doesn't seem to have anything in line with that, at least not in the paint dept.


Most local "mom & pop" hardware stores carry the brushes as well as concrete mixing companies.......my local hardware store has them as well as my local sand & gravel plant......


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> Most local "mom & pop" hardware stores carry the brushes as well as concrete mixing companies.......my local hardware store has them as well as my local sand & gravel plant......


I saw some at PPG Porter Paints as well.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

A well stocked paint store should have large brushes at fat roller covers.


----------

